# The Real March '06 Challenge Photos - "Junk"



## TwistMyArm (Apr 1, 2006)

Alright, so the photos are all safe and sound and they've already been uploaded to the gallery. For all of you itchin' to see the 41 submitted photos, just click on the link: Junk

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting. The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "Display Options" ensure you select Sorted By: "Image Name" Sort Order: "Ascending" and then click on the "Show Images" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 1, 2006)

oohhh soooo many...!!!!


----------



## Chase (Apr 1, 2006)

Great job everyone! Good luck on that Lensbaby!


----------



## -Tatum- (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow, there is a few really good shots in here.

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 1, 2006)

that a lot of good junk


----------



## terri (Apr 1, 2006)

Wonderful work, everyone! You are definitely not making the voting decision easy this time.  

Good luck, all. :thumbup:


----------



## bantor (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow, all of the photos this month are very good.  I think out of all the Photo Challenges this one has some of the best pictures i have seen.

Great job all!


----------



## magicmonkey (Apr 3, 2006)

Well today I found some really good junk and got some shots I really like out of it, never mind eh!


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 3, 2006)

Some really nice contributions in there... tough decision...  great job everyone.  :thumbup:


----------



## BubblePixel (Apr 5, 2006)

WOWY!!!  Good job everyone!!!:hail:

(And a big hug to my fellow 0% friends...) :hug:: LOL!!


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 5, 2006)

OMG!!!! Corinna!!!!! you know what!!!?? I already have a vote! :hail:  
btw wonderful job guys!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Apr 7, 2006)

I just wanted to let you all know that I'll be going out of town for a few days. This means you can expect that winner announcement will not be sometime Sunday evening (the 9th) instead of Saturday. Thanks again to everyone who submitted for March.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Apr 9, 2006)

So it looks like marphoto16 won by just three votes. Congrats should go out to everyone who submitted again this month. A special congrats however must go out to MommyOf4Boys who submitted this fantastic photo:


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Apr 9, 2006)

I think this may be the first time I have ever won anything (besides the $25 walmart gift card on Bingo once)!!!! 
I would like to thank everyone who voted for me, TPF, and the academy! You all ROCK!


----------



## woodsac (Apr 9, 2006)

A big congrats!
Very nice shot.


----------



## Mohain (Apr 10, 2006)

Wey hey Mom, congratulations :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: A worthy winner!

I got 3rd place, not bad for a last minute entry! I wasn't happy with it but i got it to (kind of) work in Photoshop in the end (God love Photoshop!!).

I voted for No. 4, come out, come out, whoever you are!


----------



## n2photos (Apr 10, 2006)

Way to go Mommyof4boys!!!!
Loved the picture!!!

Have a blast with that LENSBABY!!!!


----------



## Islair (Apr 10, 2006)

It is a great shot.  You did it justice by using it in sepia-tones.  It would not have been the same without that.


----------



## Chiller (Apr 10, 2006)

Killer shot Mommy.   Congrats, and nicely done. !!!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone!! I had to send the link to all of my friends and family to show them, because I am so excited!!  See how  easy it is to please and excite a housewife that spends her every waking moment with 4 children!? LOL


----------



## BubblePixel (Apr 10, 2006)

Yay!! Mommyof4boys!!!! :hail:
Congratulations on your great photo!!

Bubb (mommy of 2 boys! lol!!) :mrgreen:


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 10, 2006)

great shot Mommy, congratulations!


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 10, 2006)

congrats!!! and you know! I got 5 VOTES!!!!! photo 10


----------



## Chase (Apr 10, 2006)

Excellent shot, very well deserved!


----------



## M @ k o (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats Mommy, Awesome shot !


----------



## LensbabiesSam (Apr 11, 2006)

Congratulations Mommy.  Very nice farm junk, and well captured.  I think you will make some wonderful rustic photos with the Lensbaby you will get as you award.

Sincerely,

Sam


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Apr 11, 2006)

Thank you so much Sam!! I am so excited and cannot wait to get my lensbaby and learn how to use it, then post to show everyone my first trys with it and hopefully many more after that!!


----------



## macawlvr (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey Gal...congrats MO4 I'm sure you'll put that LB to good use...That was an awesome photo you entered for the contest. I am so glad you won


----------



## anua (Apr 12, 2006)

congrats Mommy!
its a great shot!





			
				mentos_007 said:
			
		

> congrats!!! and you know! I got 5 VOTES!!!!! photo 10



really? was it yours?    i was just about to ask who took this one, cause it was my fav....GREAT work, ola!!! congrats! absolutely great shot, youve had  my vote, ha ha


----------

